# Orchid Mantis



## bugzilla (May 19, 2008)

I had the wise idea of trying the pair together again this afternoon, not expecting them to do much and to my suprise he's mounted her (without getting eaten this time) and is strumming her back.

My problem is I leave for work in 1 1/2 hours and don't know what to do with them to keep him safe through the night.

I'm thinking of enclosing them in a 18x12x18" high aquarium with a load of flies and lots of sticks. She's eaten 8 greenbottles since he's been on her and is finally refusing any more.

What do you all think, any better ideas?

Super fast replies PLEASE

Cheers

Huw


----------



## OGIGA (May 19, 2008)

Don't leave them inside an enclosure?


----------



## bugzilla (May 19, 2008)

Surely if I leave them have the run of a room I'll never find them again :blink: Would something bigger be more suitabl then?


----------



## bugzilla (May 19, 2008)

I just checked on them and they are engaged atm so at least he knows what he's doing and she's given up on celibacy :lol:


----------



## acerbity (May 19, 2008)

Stick them in the bathroom with the door closed?


----------



## bugzilla (May 19, 2008)

acerbity said:


> Stick them in the bathroom with the door closed?


Hehe that'll wake the wife up in the morning :lol: . Good idea though, thanks.


----------



## Rob Byatt (May 19, 2008)

Good news, we need more people breeding these !

The male will stay on her for anything up to two weeks, so just leave them to it.

Keep them in a large enclosure as you suggested and keep it stocked with flies. the females rarely eat the males so it should be okay.


----------



## macro junkie (May 19, 2008)

im glad its finaly happened..shes been waiting for a male for about 5 months..lets hope she lays as shes not out of the woods yet.its worth a try tho thats for sure.she was fat when i sent u here..shes been adult for 5 months and never laid 1 ooth.looked to me like she was about to pop..  good luck and keep me updated on her progress..


----------



## Rick (May 19, 2008)

Like Rob said he will be there forever if you let him. If I can't be there I just let them loose in a room. He can then fly away. Funny that so many people had these awhile back and now hardly anybody does. At one time I had no less than 20 of them.


----------



## macro junkie (May 19, 2008)

i have 8 x 5th instar,,mix or males and females..  a great species to have.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 19, 2008)

Well my bad girl ate 4 boys, she can't seem to get full, so now she is on her own! I have 2 more girls, a fella for each.


----------



## bugzilla (May 20, 2008)

Before I left for work they had disconnected but the male stayed put on her back. They were connected for over 1/2 hour so hopefully he's done his job. The coward in me won over and I seperated them just incase. I've got more time over the next few days so will put them together again.

My oldest female has also shed to adul this morning so, if they can be at it for a fortnight at a time, I'll put the male with MJs female again today and let them be until my female is ready then transfer him to her.

Better news for him is that my other female will shed later this week so he'll have another to play with.

I feel like a pimp; get to work man ho


----------



## Rob Byatt (May 20, 2008)

Rob Byatt said:


> The male will stay on her for anything up to two weeks, so just leave them to it.


  



hibiscusmile said:


> Well my bad girl ate 4 boys, she can't seem to get full, so now she is on her own! I have 2 more girls, a fella for each.


How long had she been mature ?


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 20, 2008)

A GOOD MONTH!


----------



## Rob Byatt (May 20, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> A GOOD MONTH!


Not a bad month then ?  

It wasn't long enough. 6 weeks is needed.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 20, 2008)

oH my! i WILL WAIT THEN!


----------



## MantidLord (May 20, 2008)

bugzilla said:


> Before I left for work they had disconnected but the male stayed put on her back. They were connected for over 1/2 hour so hopefully he's done his job. The coward in me won over and I seperated them just incase. I've got more time over the next few days so will put them together again.My oldest female has also shed to adul this morning so, if they can be at it for a fortnight at a time, I'll put the male with MJs female again today and let them be until my female is ready then transfer him to her.
> 
> Better news for him is that my other female will shed later this week so he'll have another to play with.
> 
> I feel like a pimp; get to work man ho


LOL :lol: Congratulations. And good luck in the future. :lol:


----------

